# What is this?



## Ggentry (8 mo ago)

Not sure if this the correct place, but.. My girlfriend bought this at a thrift store for a dollar.. she wants to know more about it, and I've been searching the internet with no luck.. anybody have any clue?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

the painting speaks for itself.
have you examined it to see if it is a photo, drawing, print, lithograph copy, or original artwork ???
it represents the infamous Auschwitz Concentration Camp in WWII.
If it appears to be an original piece, I would make a good quality copy of it and show it around and keep the original very safe and protect it until you find out more about it. You could send a good clear photo (scan to your computer) of it to the *Holocaust Museum in Washington, DC* for their information.
Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ggentry (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> the painting speaks for itself.
> have you examined it to see if it is a photo, drawing, print, lithograph copy, or original artwork ???
> it represents the infamous Auschwitz Concentration Camp in WWII.
> If it appears to be an original piece, I would make a good quality copy of it and show it around and keep the original very safe and protect it until you find out more about it. You could send a good clear photo (scan to your computer) of it to the *Holocaust Museum in Washington, DC* for their information.
> Please let us know how it turns out.


So, I haven't seen it in person (because I haven't seen her).. but she took it out of the frame, and aparantly, it's a page out of a 2008 calender that somebody framed.. because on the backside of the image is the month of February 2008.. sorry to waste anybody time.. I still want to contact the museum to see if this is painting tho.. if it actually exists..

Thanks for your input! You've pointed me in the right direction, and you've been very helpful.. Thank you!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

glad to help.
the painting itself serves as a reminder to the rest of the world that the atrocities did happen.
when you google the Holocaust Museum, you will find they have an online photo & art gallery
that may help.


----------

